# Establish or Determine Angles [for Turning Knives & Such]



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought one of those last month too. It's terrific!

It doesn't seem to be a copy of some Starrett or Browne and Sharpe thing, but is it's own design. You can get them for about $20 with free shipping on ebay as well (though I bought mine from Amazon).

-Paul


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I looked at those awhile back but don't have a use for it. Looks cool though.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Interesting, thank you.


----------

